
Ask HN: First time managing an internal team, how can I be a successful “boss”? - wlfsbrg
I&#x27;m going to be joining a fairly large company (3k+ people) within the next few weeks at the director level and managing a handful of people for the first time.<p>I&#x27;ve spent the last decade managing vendors but never direct reports. For all the managers out there, any sage advice on how to be an effective &quot;boss&quot;?<p>For all the direct reports out there, what do you love&#x2F;hate about your manager that I should look out for? I&#x27;m drinking from the fire hose right now so any and all insights&#x2F;anecdotes&#x2F;advice welcome.
======
kristinmc
Listen and be human. Show your team you are an advocate of them that will give
constructive feedback and positive reinforcement. Don't pretend boring
projects are fun or interesting. Don't pretend to know everything. Ask them
what their expectations are of a boss, and set your expectations for what you
expect of an employee. You'll be fine!

